
DELL Laptop Loaners – travel ban - seiferteric
https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/search/?email_list=98attendees
======
seiferteric
Oops, direct link to email:
[https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/98attendees/5LwgAgviCg...](https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/98attendees/5LwgAgviCg-
de2U5Yln-oJjlEUs)

Maybe someone can update the link.

